# East Brighton again????



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I did suggest it on Wednesday!

Anybody else fancy a return to East Brighton in about a month or so's time? Would have to be a Wednesday and I can do any date from the 23rd Feb onwards.

I will get some more 2fore1 vouchers so that we can get on for Â£15.00 again, (top bargain!), and will take on board Murphs idea regarding playing partners and groupings.

Please post preferred date in response and we'll go with the majority.
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2011)

Have to let you now nearer the date mate.  It might be too early (and hilly) for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2011)

No can do, can't get the time off work again.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

No can do, can't get the time off work again.
		
Click to expand...

Lob in a sick note bomb


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's a bit early in the year for that one.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't be able to make is Smiffy.  

Playing the day before my birthday (17th Feb) at St Enedoc, so doubt I'll be able to wangle another day off for another shot at East Brighton.

You're right though, for 15 notes it is a bargain.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't do 23 Feb or 2 March. Can definitely do 9 March if that's good for you - definitely interested in going back....provided the bunkers have had sand transplants!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 28, 2011)

Count me in Rob, 9th March is ok for me too.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

9th March is OK for me, so shall we make that a deffo?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 28, 2011)

In a bizarre twist of fate I am also available on the 9th March.... probably need a new partner though as the other one was sh*t


----------



## RichardC (Jan 28, 2011)

If I can blag the day off then I will be there.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 28, 2011)

9th March is OK for me, so shall we make that a deffo?


Click to expand...

OK with me Rob. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll probably need a new partner though as the other one was sh*t 

Click to expand...

Don't you dare look at me...   

I'm enjoying success at the moment and am not prepared to shoot my bolt all over the fairways of East Brighton just for you.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2011)

30 points is shooting your bolt?

You need to have a good look at the safety catch.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

30 points is shooting your bolt?

You need to have a good look at the safety catch.
		
Click to expand...

I meant in matchplay, you knob.
That's why James is looking for a partner.
Him and Pieman are a spent force.
James can't putt, Pieman can't get out of bunkers.
Between them they are dross


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 28, 2011)

I could be up for this if looking for more numbers.


----------



## SyR (Jan 28, 2011)

I can make on the 9th March too.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

Cushty you two.
Ray Taylor has confirmed he'll be there too so looking good.


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are short, i am sure i could sneak the day off.


----------



## TXL (Jan 28, 2011)

9th March is good for me too. 

Thanks for arranging Rob


----------



## bobmac (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are short, i am sure i could sneak the day off.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that hightism   and no, leftie isnt that small


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

*So it's looking like this so far....
    SMIFFY    
    PIEMAN    
    GOLFMMAD    
    JUSTONE    
    RICHARDC?   
    SAWTOOTH    
    SyR    
    RAY TAYLOR   
    RICHART  
    TXL*


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are short, i am sure i could sneak the day off.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that hightism   and no, leftie isnt that small 

Click to expand...


Don't you get me into more trouble with Leftie. I hear he fights dirty and hits low.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't you get me into more trouble with Leftie. I hear he fights dirty and hits low.    

Click to expand...

From my point of view, I don't hit low.  If my opponents fought me on their knees, then I would be hitting high(ish)

 

I think I might have to start a book like Bob's.  Your name could well be at the top of page one.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe for a bit of fun we could have a team event?
Work out the average age, those below it are playing for the youngsters, those above it for the old gits?
Losers buy the lunch?


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2011)

Would need proof of age, as i know some old gits lie about their age. I'm 39 by the way.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 28, 2011)

To coin a phrase "I'm in"

I don't want Simon to have to travel all that way on the train by himself, he may get approached by some strange old men ! 

There is just the delicate matter of managing my holiday, I didn't want 2 weeks in Spain with the inlaws anyway.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm 39 by the way. 

Click to expand...

I said "age" not "waist size".....gutbucket


* Now looking like this....
    SMIFFY    
    PIEMAN    
    GOLFMMAD    
    JUSTONE    
    RICHARDC?   
    SAWTOOTH    
    SyR    
    RAY TAYLOR   
    RICHART  
    TXL
    THEROD
    GREG LINDLEY*


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2011)

I said "age" not "waist size".....gutbucket
		
Click to expand...

Why get fat-ist against us portly fellas?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2011)

* Now looking like this....
    SMIFFY    
    PIEMAN    
    GOLFMMAD    
    JUSTONE    
    RICHARDC?   
    SAWTOOTH    
    SyR    
    RAY TAYLOR   
    RICHART  
    TXL
    THEROD
    GREG LINDLEY
    ALAN BANNISTER* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 30, 2011)

Need to check at work but I think I can do this one! It is not far from me. Will let you know after I have had a chat with my manager. I have 2 free days extra this year as jus cancelled a hol I was guna have in Feb.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2011)

Need to check at work but I think I can do this one! It is not far from me. Will let you know after I have had a chat with my manager. I have 2 free days extra this year as jus cancelled a hol I was guna have in Feb.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know just as soon as you know SB


----------



## Snelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in too.  I might have to go abroad that week with work but will be able to let you know in plenty of time if this is the case.

Cheers,



Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

* Now looking like this....
    SMIFFY    
    PIEMAN    
    GOLFMMAD    
    JUSTONE    
    RICHARDC?   
    SAWTOOTH    
    SyR    
    RAY TAYLOR   
    RICHART  
    TXL
    THEROD
    GREG LINDLEY
    ALAN BANNISTER
    SCIENCEBOY
    SNELLY *


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me in too.  I might have to go abroad that week with work but will be able to let you know in plenty of time if this is the case.
Cheers,
Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Need to make another cash withdrawal?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me in too.  I might have to go abroad that week with work but will be able to let you know in plenty of time if this is the case.
Cheers,
Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Need to make another cash withdrawal?
		
Click to expand...

Without shouts of a "fix" I'd love to partner Snelly again (my putting has improved) and take a few more quid off of Pieman and James


----------



## PieMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Without shouts of a "fix" I'd love to partner Snelly again (my putting has improved) and take a few more quid off of Pieman and James
   

[/QUOTE]

 I'd be quite happy to partner James again and put you in your place.........on the proviso though that James spends at least an hour on the putting green beforehand (waiting for sarkey comment about my bunker play as a response)


----------



## JustOne (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be quite happy to partner James again and put you in your place.........on the proviso though that James spends at least an hour on the putting green beforehand
		
Click to expand...

Worked on my putting today for an hour...... 










....missed all of 'em!


----------



## dieseldave (Feb 2, 2011)

Can i put my name down for this as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2011)

Can i put my name down for this as well.
		
Click to expand...

 



* Now looking like this....
    SMIFFY    
    PIEMAN    
    GOLFMMAD    
    JUSTONE    
    RICHARDC?   
    SAWTOOTH    
    SyR    
    RAY TAYLOR   
    RICHART  
    TXL
    THEROD
    GREG LINDLEY
    ALAN BANNISTER
    SCIENCEBOY
    SNELLY 
    DIESEL DAVE*


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2011)

quote]Worked on my putting today for an hour...... 

....missed all of 'em!   

[/QUOTE]

Get them all out of the way before the day mate


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2011)

quote]Worked on my putting today for an hour...... 

....missed all of 'em!  

Click to expand...

Get them all out of the way before the day mate   

[/QUOTE]


Assume we are going to take up previous suggestion, of pairing up people who have not played with each other before. Not that i don't want to play with James or Rob.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 3, 2011)

Need to check at work but I think I can do this one! It is not far from me. Will let you know after I have had a chat with my manager. I have 2 free days extra this year as jus cancelled a hol I was guna have in Feb.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know just as soon as you know SB


Click to expand...

Boss says its OK but the wife(the HID as it is known here apparently, not been on the forum long enough to get that joke) says wait till I have done the car insurance etc. We are a little short atm as she is between jobs and this is the month or two when I get all the big bills.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[Assume we are going to take up previous suggestion, of pairing up people who have not played with each other before. Not that i don't want to play with James or Rob.       

Click to expand...

I think that we should.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 4, 2011)

Count me in too.  I might have to go abroad that week with work but will be able to let you know in plenty of time if this is the case.
Cheers,
Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Need to make another cash withdrawal?
		
Click to expand...

Without shouts of a "fix" I'd love to partner Snelly again (my putting has improved) and take a few more quid off of Pieman and James
  

Click to expand...

A re-match would be great guys.  

Just so you know though, I haven't played too well since and my handicap has gone up to 6.5!  



Actually, I haven't played at all since EB!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[/QUOTE] A re-match would be great guys.  

Just so you know though, I haven't played too well since and my handicap has gone up to 6.5!  

Actually, I haven't played at all since EB! 

[/QUOTE]

So only a -3 back nine then? On yer bike!!!!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 4, 2011)

A re-match would be great guys.  

Just so you know though, I haven't played too well since and my handicap has gone up to 6.5!  

Actually, I haven't played at all since EB! 

[/QUOTE]

So only a -3 back nine then? On yer bike!!!!   

[/QUOTE]

   

Ah yes, I forgot that I had mentioned that! 

I'll get my coat....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 15, 2011)

OK I am cleared now, day booked off work, wife happy and I will see you guys at the course!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't book the tee until a week prior to the meet so am in the lap of the gods at the moment regarding start time.
I will try (try) to get the tee booked for between 11.00-12.00 but will confirm once I have spoken to the club.
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Feb 17, 2011)

I might well be OK for this one Smiffy but it looks like you have got 16 already.  17 is not a good number of players as it has to be 3 3balls and 2 4 balls.

Could I have 1st refusal if someone drops out?


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2011)

I might well be OK for this one Smiffy but it looks like you have got 16 already.  17 is not a good number of players as it has to be 3 3balls and 2 4 balls.

Could I have 1st refusal if someone drops out?
		
Click to expand...

4 four balls and Smiffy plays a single ?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a thought guys.

2 for 1 vouchers???


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

I might well be OK for this one Smiffy but it looks like you have got 16 already.  17 is not a good number of players as it has to be 3 3balls and 2 4 balls.

Could I have 1st refusal if someone drops out?
		
Click to expand...

Lefite. 
Norman and Ewan are still "in the frame" although they aren't on the list and can't confirm for another week or so yet. So if you want to play I can add you to the list mate and we'll sort it out on the day. I very much doubt the numbers will stay at 17. Could go up to 20, could drop down to 15 for all I know at the moment!
And Ray has a load of 2fore1 vouchers, but if anyone else has some valid ones, could they please bring them along.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks mate.

Put me on the list please and hopefully I'll be OK for it


----------



## RichardC (Feb 18, 2011)

Rob,

Can you take me off the list for this one as work are being an arse about this date 

Richard


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2011)

* Now looking like this....

    1   SMIFFY    
    2   PIEMAN    
    3   GOLFMMAD    
    4   JUSTONE    
    5   LEFTIE  
    6   SAWTOOTH    
    7   SyR    
    8   RAY TAYLOR   
    9   RICHART  
    10  TXL
    11  THEROD
    12  GREG LINDLEY
    13  ALAN BANNISTER
    14  SCIENCEBOY
    15  SNELLY 
    16  DIESEL DAVE*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2011)

* Late addition.
    Now looking like this....

 Just a favour to ask. This months copy of Golf Monthly had a free 2fore1 voucher enclosed with all the advertising blurb. If you've got one, can you bring it along please?

    1   SMIFFY    
    2   PIEMAN    
    3   GOLFMMAD    
    4   JUSTONE    
    5   LEFTIE  
    6   SAWTOOTH    
    7   SyR    
    8   RAY TAYLOR   
    9   RICHART  
    10  TXL
    11  THEROD
    12  GREG LINDLEY
    13  ALAN BANNISTER
    14  SCIENCEBOY
    15  SNELLY 
    16  DIESEL DAVE
    17  KHALID SARWAR*


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2011)

[quote Just a favour to ask. This months copy of Golf Monthly had a free 2fore1 voucher enclosed with all the advertising blurb. If you've got one, can you bring it along please?

[/QUOTE]

No problem Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2011)

Will be phoning the course on Wednesday to try to book the tee for the 9th.
Will aim for a time around 11.000-11.30 if possible. Will let you all know as soon as I do.
Rob


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote Just a favour to ask. This months copy of Golf Monthly had a free 2fore1 voucher enclosed with all the advertising blurb. If you've got one, can you bring it along please?
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rob. 

[/QUOTE]

+1


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2011)

*Have just phoned the golf club, the earliest tee times I could get were from 12.45. I hope that this doesn't cause problems for anybody? I've booked 5 tee off slots, we should get round with no problem at all as it won't be getting dark until at least 5.30. Please let me know if this is going to mess things up for you. Rob*


----------



## Leftie (Mar 2, 2011)

No probs for me Smiffy.  Gives me another hour in bed.

Well done matey


----------



## User20205 (Mar 2, 2011)

cheers mate, Syr and I are still coming


----------



## TXL (Mar 2, 2011)

not a problem Rob, means I have an extra hour to do battle with the M25


----------



## SyR (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got my 2 for 1 voucher from this months mag already in the bag.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Perfect timing for me Rob as I'll be doing the school run before driving down. I know that we're going to be drawing playing partners, but could I possibly put in a request to go out in one of the first groups off please as I'll unfortunately need to get away quite sharpish to get home to look after the kids. Hope that's ok with everyone.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 2, 2011)

Missus wont be happy as I said that I would be home for 5.30 , the time that she leaves for work.

I'm sure that I will still be playing I think that I will probably need to be in the first group and then leave straight after. It might all change if I can get someone to mind the kids till I get back.

Will keep you posted. BTW I have a 2 for 1 and dont forget to bring along those dodgy herbal tablets for tennis elbow Smiffy.

(See what I did there? getting my excuse for playing crap in early)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 2, 2011)

Perfect timing for me Rob as I'll be doing the school run before driving down. I know that we're going to be drawing playing partners, but could I possibly put in a request to go out in one of the first groups off please as I'll unfortunately need to get away quite sharpish to get home to look after the kids. Hope that's ok with everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you leave your Â£5'er behind for the winner!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Make sure you leave your Â£5'er behind for  *Snelly*

Click to expand...

Corrected for you


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 4, 2011)

Make sure you leave your Â£5'er behind for  *Snelly or Golfmmad*

Click to expand...

Corrected for you  

Click to expand...

And corrected for you too.   

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2011)

Make sure you leave your Â£5'er behind for  *Snelly or Golfmmad*

Click to expand...

Corrected for you  

Click to expand...

And corrected for you too.   

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

He's getting cocky now


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 4, 2011)

Smiffy have you done the draw for this yet and what's the format?


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2011)

Perfect timing for me Rob as I'll be doing the school run before driving down. I know that we're going to be drawing playing partners, but could I possibly put in a request to go out in one of the first groups off please as I'll unfortunately need to get away quite sharpish to get home to look after the kids. Hope that's ok with everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you leave your Â£5'er behind for the winner!  

Click to expand...

A fiver, no one mentioned a fiver.    

Will have to put it down as a business expense along with my mileage.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 4, 2011)

Perfect timing for me Rob as I'll be doing the school run before driving down. I know that we're going to be drawing playing partners, but could I possibly put in a request to go out in one of the first groups off please as I'll unfortunately need to get away quite sharpish to get home to look after the kids. Hope that's ok with everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you leave your Â£5'er behind for the winner!  

Click to expand...

A fiver, no one mentioned a fiver.    

Will have to put it down as a business expense along with my mileage.  

Click to expand...

 oops I missed the bit about drawing partners.

So its the best stableford points from each hole or combined total from each hole?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2011)

Smiffy have you done the draw for this yet and what's the format?
		
Click to expand...

Format will be individual Stableford as it was last time. A draw for groups won't be made until the day, the two lads concerned were just asking if the draw could be "massaged" in any way to give them a place in the first group as they need to get away smartish.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes that would me , I need to get away straight afterwards coz the other half is working. Can I be in the first group please?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes that would me , I need to get away straight afterwards coz the other half is working. Can I be in the first group please?
		
Click to expand...

It looks like we have 17 at the moment, (unless anyone pulls out at the last minute), so we are going to have to play as 3x3 balls and 2x4 balls. I certainly have no problem whatsoever in putting yourself and Pieman in the first group out as you have both said you need to get away promptly. I want to try to "mix it up a bit" as there are a few guys that I have not played with yet, and Leftie has said the same thing. So rather than a random draw for partners it may well be better to select who plays with who to avoid repetition.
Having said that, Ray, Khalid, Alan and Greg are four friends of mine who are not members of the site so it may well be best to let them all play as a fourball (which they tend to do most of the time anyway) to allow a better mix of forum members.
I am going to get to the club about 11.00am for a bite to eat and a coffee/chinwag etc. so I will pick the scorecards up from the pro shop in advance and try to sort out some kind of order once I know for sure how many are definitely coming.
Just to confirm that the green fee will be Â£15.00. It would really be appreciated if you could bring cash (rather than cards) to pay as I can collect all the monies in one hit and sort it out with the pro shop prior to teeing off. They prefer this, rather than confuse the issue by all going in the pro shop at once!
And don't forget your 2fore1 vouchers if you have them!!
Weather forecast is looking better the closer we get


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2011)

Will aim to get there by 11.30 to soak up the big match atmosphere.   Hope the bacon rolls are up to standard, and the tea is strong.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

Will aim to get there by 11.30 to soak up the big match atmosphere.   Hope the bacon rolls are up to standard, and the tea is strong.
		
Click to expand...

I have to be totally honest Richard. No other course I have visited has served up bacon sandwiches like your gaff.
They were absolutely fantastic. The bacon was soooo lean and tender I didn't even have to take my teeth out*.











*I do have to whip 'em out at East Brighton


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

Just to let you know "officially".

Roger Oliver (Leftie) has suggested a way of mixing things up a little on the day and has kindly volunteered to put this into practice on the day.
It's not often that people step forward with offers of help, and for this I am deeply indebted to him.
Roger will also be in charge of collecting the money off of everybody and for sorting it out in the pro shop. I will contact the club tomorrow to notify them that the booking has changed from "Smith party" to "Mr Olivers group"
Thanks from the bottom of my heart Roger.
Way to go


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2011)

Just to let you know "officially".

Roger Oliver (Leftie) has suggested a way of mixing things up a little on the day and has kindly volunteered to put this into practice on the day.
It's not often that people step forward with offers of help, and for this I am deeply indebted to him.
Roger will also be in charge of collecting the money off of everybody and for sorting it out in the pro shop. I will contact the club tomorrow to notify them that the booking has changed from "Smith party" to "Mr Olivers group"
Thanks from the bottom of my heart Roger.
Way to go

     

Click to expand...

I thought at Rogers age, he didn't plan anything to far ahead.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought at Rogers age, he didn't plan anything to far ahead.   

Click to expand...

I don't, and haven't.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought at Rogers age, he didn't plan anything to far ahead.   

Click to expand...

I don't, and haven't. 


 

Click to expand...

Now don't go dismissing it Roger. You always do that. It was a superb gesture and take the plaudits. In this instance they are well earnt.
I admire you Sir.
My advice?
Get there nice and early, and don't be a "stress monkey"


----------



## PieMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaps - apologies for the late notice, but due to unforseen circumstances at work going to have to drop-out of tomorrow. Sorry to let you down - gutted as was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaps - apologies for the late notice, but due to unforseen circumstances at work going to have to drop-out of tomorrow. Sorry to let you down - gutted as was really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that you can't make it Paul. James has had to pull out too, his wife has been taken poorly. Hope she gets well soon.
So we are down to 15 now, 1 x 3 ball and 3 x 4 balls


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 8, 2011)

So when is it? I forgotten


----------



## dieseldave (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys as i am new to this and dont know anybody what time is everyone meeting, and do you have your own table in the clubhouse.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 8, 2011)

I think most will be getting there about 11-11.30, myself included. No special tables, just sit where you like. 

See ya there!

Golfmmad.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh.  And don't forget to wear a pink carnation and have a folded copy of the Financial Times under your arm.  Smiffy just loves to have his new boys sporting pink.

Just for identification purposes you understand


----------



## SyR (Mar 8, 2011)

So when is it? I forgotten
		
Click to expand...

In about 14 hours and the weather looks promising.


----------



## dieseldave (Mar 8, 2011)

Will a copy of the daily star do instead.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 8, 2011)

Will a copy of the daily star do instead.
		
Click to expand...

Probably.  It's more Smiffy's level.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry guys, the missus had her appendix out this afternoon in an emergency op so I'm now on 'kids duty' tomorrow... bit gutted about that.... but family comes first.

Can someone pencil me in for 41pts in my absence and forward any winnings, ta!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a word of warning...

It's a bit breezy down here this morning so suggest you bring some nice warm clothing and a hat. Breezy at sea level will mean "gale force" up on top of the South Downs.
You have been warned


----------



## User20205 (Mar 9, 2011)

is that a pink hat and pink warm clothing, or will any colour do ??


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatever...   

That 3rd hole is going to play tough again.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that James.

I wish her well.

You OK for next week?


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope your wife soon recovers James.

We shall miss you  

Golfmmad.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 9, 2011)

Right, almost ready to go! Brekkie done,  satnav done, car packed done...

Anything else?

Have to do a chore or two on the way as well so I expect to arrive well before an hour before the tee time if things go smoothly.

Hope someone else is there to greet me!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope someone else is there to greet me!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be leaving in about 25 minutes, should get there about 11.00am. Ray and Khalid should arrive at about the same time. When you get there, go into the pro shop and get the code for the security pad on the door or you will be standing there like a lemon!
See ya laters
Rob


----------



## JustOne (Mar 9, 2011)

Will someone please do a decent write-up of the day... I want to feel like I was there when I collect my winnings


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2011)

James, 

I wish your wife all the best for a speedy recovery. I spent all day with mine yesterday in hospital whilst they shoved cameras everywhere but, thankfully, all appears well. Should be clips on Utube soon and it will be better than The Kings Speech!!


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Will someone please do a decent write-up of the day... I want to feel like I was there when I collect my winnings
		
Click to expand...

Well a good day was had by all (15) and the weather was superb. Bit of a tough wind blowing, but we all managed to cope. Was nice to meet some new members and we mixed it all up a bit so we got the chance to play with somebody new. I went out in the first group (threeball) with Diesel Dave and Sawtooth and had a great time, Sawtooth in particular was driving the ball superbly once he had settled down. He hit some monster drives and Diesel Dave, playing off of 28 came out of the traps like a whippet.
Started 4 for 4, 3 for 4 so had 8 points after 2 holes! The handicap committee were pulling their chairs out on the 3rd tee ready for an extraordinary general meeting but sadly Daves good start didn't materialise into a place in the frame. 
I was going great guns, 16 points after 7 holes and cooking on gas. I then proceeded to blob 8 and 9 so my race was run.
Winner on the day was Scienceboy with a superb 41 points who counted out SyR who had the same score but only scored 22 on the back 9 compared to SB's 24!!
3rd place, on 36 points was Alan Bannister. I came in about 6th or 7th, finishing on a hard earnt (at the end of the day) 33 points.
The course was in great condition again, superb greens that were running scarey fast, and true.
I've said it before but I'll say it again. For Â£15.00 that course is tremendous value for money.
We'll be back


----------



## PieMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like a good day had by all and well done to Scienceboy and SyR - two cracking scores. Sorry I couldn't make it - was thinking of you all when I was sitting in a meeting surrounded by colleagues going nuts!!

Agree with you Smithy - exceptional value for that course. Can't wait to go back there.


----------



## TXL (Mar 9, 2011)

Big thanks to Rob for sorting the day out, shame he could not arrange for the wind to be a bit less and a bit warmer. I am sure the locals thought it was a mere zephyr, but for us inland golfers, it was quite strong and testing.

Many thanks to my playing partners, Leftie, Snelly & Scienceboy. I thoroughly enjoyed the company and watching some very good golf - Smiffy, I think that handicap committee needs to seriously review (cut) SB's handicap 

All I can say about my own game was, shame about the putting! I am sure there was clingfilm on some of the holes and others just moved as my ball approached!

BTW Rob, when is the next meeting at East Brighton?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers for the game today Smiffy and Dave, probably the best Â£15 I've spent on a round of golf before and will certainly go back (next time with a short game and new putter). 

Smiffy was right, after a few holes I thought feck me DieselDave is no 28 handicapper! Well done though Dave on todays evidence you wont be 28 for long, that hole when you chipped in from 20 yds to make a par 4 will live in the memory a long time. 

Smiffy was only 2 over for the first 7 holes but it must be said didnt have a lot of luck with holes 8, 9 and he scrambled well on the back nine.

I was [****]* for the first few holes notching up 4 blobs on the card. I'm not one for making excuses so I'm not going to mention the 90 min journey, rushing to the first tee , heavily strapped arm with tennis elbow and the aching back.

Out in a pityful 12 points. Back in with 20 points. Smiffy didnt tell me that the 4 footer I had at the last was to match his 33pts until after I missed it  

All in all a very enjoyable day.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes it certainly was a good day!  I've even got a bit of sun and wind burn. 

It really is a great course to play at this time of year - not a bit of mud anywhere, and as Rob said the greens were fast and true.

Thanks to TheRod(Nick),Syr(Simon),and Richart(Richard), for a cracking round along with some great banter. We had our own matchplay comp, Nick and Simon v Richard and myself. It was nip and tuck all the way to the 18th with Richards last putt making it all square - well played all.

It was great to meet new and old faces and look forward to the next time.

Thanks again to Rob for organising, along with his trusty helper, Leftie(Roger). 

Golfmmad.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2011)

Just get back, after tearing home for my supper. Just hoping the flashes on the way back where not speed cameras. 

Really enjoyed the day, and a big thanks to Rob for organising it, and to Roger, for whatever he did   Lovely full English when i got there, thanks mate.

Thanks to my three companions Rod,Simon and Chris, who all played well, although Simon with 41 points put us all in our place. I hate 16 handicappers that hit their 3 wood past my Sunday best drives.    

We had a good tight match with never more than a hole in it, and for a brief moment i thought i might have pinched victory with a birdie at the last (one of my few contributions !). Simon of course followed me in. I hate 16 handicappers that putt like pros.   

Thanks again Rob, and i think i beat you on the back nine matey. 

Rich


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for a great day! Many thanks to Smiffy and Leftie for organising it all and thanks to Snelly, TXL and Leftie for a good round! Really enjoyed it guys (gosh hope I got the names right!)

I had a brilliant day out, setting a few personal records

Best 18: 84 (+12 gross) > 81 (+10 gross)
Best 9 holes on a proper course: 40(+4 gross)> 38 (+1 gross)

Another one to note was my run of holes: 8 holes in -1 gross (11-18)

I expect my scorecard will arrive in the post at my club very soon!

Thanks again to all, hope everyone got home safely.

I really cannot wait for the next meet! Today was fantastic value for money at 15 for the round! Lovely course and great company!


----------



## dieseldave (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers for the game today smiffy and sawtooth, could not believe how well i started but alas i could not keep it up. A great course for only Â£15 and would love to play it again. Sawtooth's driving today was awesome Bubba watson watch out. A very enjoyable day.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 9, 2011)

cheers gents, enjoyed it again. 41 points to come second ?? Simon had mentally spent the money, only for it to be snatched away. 

our match play was nip & tuck all the way, I think a half was a fair result.

Rich, Chris & Simon were a pleasure to spend the afternoon with


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 9, 2011)

I really cannot wait for the next meet! Today was fantastic value for money at 15 for the round! Lovely course and great company!
		
Click to expand...

I bet you can't  











Seriously, very well played. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2011)

Great day today (as always on Forum meets).

Really enjoyable company and a lesson from ScienceBoy .  One over gross on the back 9 playing off 15 (B**st**d)    

TXL and I didn't stand a chance in our match against SB and Snelly, losing 3 and 2. 

Just a big thanks again to Smiffy for helping me by being the front man in the organising of this meet.


----------



## SyR (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks to Nick, Richard and Chris, they were great company today and it was nice to end our side game all square on the last. It was another great meet, thankfully I made up for my 26 point showing at my first meet and all parts of my game went well.

Well done to Scienceboy, it must have been a cracking back 9 and glad to see the lessons are paying off.
Thanks to Smiffy and Leftie for organising another great day, East Brighton was in great condition again and a joy to play.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW Rob, when is the next meeting at East Brighton?
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it another few weeks before I organise another one, give it chance for the temperatures to start climbing a bit.
Down in the dip, from 5 thru 9, it was gorgeous. You lost the wind and it was surprisingly warm in the sunshine. But once you got back up on higher ground from the halfway hut to the finish, it was bloody fresh! I could hardly feel my hands coming down the 18th and was glad to get back into the warmth of the clubhouse by then.
I'd love to organise a late afternoon game down there in the height of Summer. You know, tee off around 4.00pm and play the course on a nice evening. The wind should die off later in the day and with all the humps and hollows on the fairways and the setting sun, it would look superb.
Follow it up with a BBQ. That would be nice.
Will definitely be organising another one though.

PS. Just a thought. It's the longest day on June 21st. Sadly this is a Tuesday so I'm buggered for the day off, but we could play the following day (22nd) to celebrate the Summer Solstice. We could all chip in a fiver and play for the Solstice Cup, to be held annually?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

One to take a half day for but I will have to see closer the time. I am up for it but I dont think its a course I can play my best on


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2011)

I am up for it but I dont think its a course I can play my best on 

Click to expand...

It will be tough, certainly off of your new forum handicap.
Forum rules are that any forum meet winners are automatically cut 3 shots, plus another shot for each point over 36. So your new handicap is 7.
Good luck


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2011)

It will be tough, certainly off of your new forum handicap.
Forum rules are that any forum meet winners are automatically cut 3 shots, plus another shot for each point over 36. So your new handicap is 7.
Good luck


Click to expand...

That to my mind is too generous. Maybe 1 shot for every Â£1 won. Â£35 = 35 shots which puts you off +20. That will test your new swing


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

+20. That will test your new swing  

Click to expand...

So thats 2 eagles and 16 birdies just to shoot my handicap...

or 7 eagles and 11 birdies to shoot a 41 again right? Maths might be bad at 8am


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2011)

That'll learn you !


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW Rob, when is the next meeting at East Brighton?
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it another few weeks before I organise another one, give it chance for the temperatures to start climbing a bit.
Down in the dip, from 5 thru 9, it was gorgeous. You lost the wind and it was surprisingly warm in the sunshine. But once you got back up on higher ground from the halfway hut to the finish, it was bloody fresh! I could hardly feel my hands coming down the 18th and was glad to get back into the warmth of the clubhouse by then.
I'd love to organise a late afternoon game down there in the height of Summer. You know, tee off around 4.00pm and play the course on a nice evening. The wind should die off later in the day and with all the humps and hollows on the fairways and the setting sun, it would look superb.
Follow it up with a BBQ. That would be nice.
Will definitely be organising another one though.

PS. Just a thought. It's the longest day on June 21st. Sadly this is a Tuesday so I'm buggered for the day off, but we could play the following day (22nd) to celebrate the Summer Solstice. We could all chip in a fiver and play for the Solstice Cup, to be held annually?


Click to expand...

Sounds good Rob, but i hope there are no strange rituals involved. Don't want to see you stripping off and dancing around the flag poles.


----------



## TXL (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds good Rob, but i hope there are no strange rituals involved. Don't want to see you stripping off and dancing around the flag poles.    

Click to expand...

Would be a great warm up for the Blackmoor meet the following Monday.  

Thankfully Richard, it is the day after the rituals so we should be spared


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2011)

Would be a great warm up for the Blackmoor meet the following Monday.
		
Click to expand...

It would be. Only knobhead here realised after he posted and checked his diary that he has entered an open competion on the 22nd June!
Prat.
Maybe we could have a nice "Summer" meet down there sometime in July??


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

I would do it again for sure, maybe car share cos half way home I could not stop myself from buying a burger king! Was yummy though


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2011)

It would be. Only knobhead here realised after he posted and checked his diary that he has entered an open competion on the 22nd June!
Prat.
Maybe we could have a nice "Summer" meet down there sometime in July??
		
Click to expand...

I'm on my hols in June anyway so July would be perfect. As for a car share Scienceboy feel free to jump in with me & Simon if & when we go again. I'll need a bite of your burger though !


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've edited your sig for you Science 

In the Bag: 

Driver: Ping G15 10.5* Draw with Matrix Studio 64 
Fairway: Ping G15 5 wood with Matrix Studio 74 
Irons: Mizuno MP-57 3-PW with DGS300 
Wedges: Mizuno MP-T10 52*, 56*, 60* DGWedge 
Putter: Ping Zing Redwood 
Balls: Srixon AD333 
And a V-Easy!! 

Member of: South Winchester Golf Club 
2011 Hdcps: 8.0


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

2011 Hdcps: 8.0
		
Click to expand...

I have nothing against my card from EB being mailed to my club to help me down, I aim to be 11 by the summers end.

Hopefully I will have something better than 15 by the next meet so I do not need a forum Hdcp too!


----------

